# Using the inch scale to make tapered bands for 3/8 steel



## WesTxguy (Jun 13, 2020)

I am unable to find a cutting pad that is marked in metric measurements. Could somebody recommend band sizes using the inch scale? Band material : simple shot pure amber latex, ammo: 3/8" steel. draw length 30" = 6" active length. Thank you.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't do tapered bands so can't really say what size taper to cut, but if you have a size in metric you can easily convert to inches. This is a great calculator. Just put in whatever size you have in the appropriate box (mm, cm, decimal, etc.) and it will instantly calculate the rest.

https://ginifab.com/feeds/cm_to_inch/


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Try 5/8” to 1/2”. That should zip em. Hunting: 3/4 to 5/8


----------



## WesTxguy (Jun 13, 2020)

StringSlap: Thanks. Looks like that will work.


----------



## WesTxguy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ibojoe: Thank you also!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This question (in various forms) pops up pretty often. So, five or six times a year I regurgitate this advice from the Wizard of Waco (AKA Bill Hays). It's the best I've seen. And, as it happens, directly addresses your latex!

From Bill:

"For 0.03 thickness latex you simply cut the small end so that it's 1 1/2 times the size of the ammo and the large end is twice as wide as the ammo.... So 1/4" steel ball ammo needs tapers of 3/8" X 1/2"... and 1/2" steel ball ammo needs tapers of 3/4" X 1".

For glass ammo, the small end of the taper needs to be the same size as the ammo with the wider end being 1 1/2 times the width of the ammo.... a 1/2" marble uses tapers of 1/2" X 3/4" and a 3/4" marble uses 3/4" X 1" tapers.

For lead ammo, your cuts can either be 50% wider than steel's.... or simply use two bands per side instead of one, and utilise the formula for glass marbles. (1/2" lead ball, TWO 1/2" X 3/4" tapered bands per side of the pouch.)

For straight cut bands, make them about 1 3/4 wider than the ammo (steel)."

To add my 2 cents worth - if you are cutting butterfly bands, reduce the widths by half (assuming your butterfly draw is about twice your face anchor draw).


----------



## WesTxguy (Jun 13, 2020)

KawKan Well thank you sir as well as Mr Hays.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Try 5/8" to 1/2". That should zip em. Hunting: 3/4 to 5/8


These dimensions have yet to fail me. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------

